
Show HN: Free Cardiac Monitor Simulator (with embeddable plugin) - th3o6a1d
https://monitorsim.com
======
th3o6a1d
Hey everyone,

I'm a physician who likes to code. For a while, I've thought it would be cool
to be able to pull up a free cardiac monitor simulator in a browser for
teaching purposes. Would be even better if you could somehow control a monitor
window remotely using your phone to simulate a case in realtime. Some of the
existing sim software is ridiculously expensive (like everything in
healthcare), or requires a software download. With that in mind, I give you:

The Site: [https://monitorsim.com](https://monitorsim.com)

About It:
[https://jt.netlify.app/posts/monitor/](https://jt.netlify.app/posts/monitor/)

Tech: * React, Firebase (for remote control), D3.js, Netlify

Features: * control simulated scenario remotely using phone or other browser
window (uses Firebase) * supports a variety of tracings (needs more work) *
embeddable plugin for blog posts - just pass a JSON object

Future directions: * add more waveforms (heart blocks) and finetune the
existing ones * add arterial blood pressure waveform and styling

Collaboration/Feedback: * Feel free to fork on github:
[https://github.com/th3o6a1d/monitor](https://github.com/th3o6a1d/monitor) *
Hit me up on twitter for feedback:
[https://twitter.com/th3o6a1d](https://twitter.com/th3o6a1d)

Disclaimer: * Some of the wave forms are the best approximations I can make at
this time, and I've tried to keep them to scale. There's plenty of room for
improvement. Go easy on me!

